# JAG TANNA from IME here... Gear nerds unite!!!



## JTANNA

Hi guys....

Any guitar talk you feel like having, i'm in!

jT


----------



## Manny Williams

Can you tell me the set up you have on Black Reverse? 
String gauge, fret size, pickups...


----------



## quikfingers

hey Jag,

I think alot of people (including myself) would really love a rundown of your live rig. A video would be even sweeter (ala Premier Guitar's Rig Rundown series). I've been a huge fan of your sound (particularly leads on Earth Sky and C live) for a long time. Thanks!


----------



## Rob Pittman

Sweet! Well, how about a rig rundown from the recent shows to start?


----------



## Intrepid

And I guess welcome to Manny Williams, Rob Pittman & Quikfingers who all joined today and are huge fans of Mr. Tanna. Welcome to GC.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Jag, I am interested in knowing how those first couple of gigs went on the reformation. Your thoughts on how the band was getting back together, the feel and vibe of being back on stage again with the other members. Of course, any info that can be shared on further live shows as well.


----------



## Jondog

Jag! Had the pleasure of being at the Sound Academy the first night. Congrats! Awesome show, my buddy and I are still talking about how great the show was, had lots of fresh energy feel to it. I REALLY want to know what rig your running on We Got The Love? That opening riff is awesome, guitar sounds so thick and biting.


----------



## Harold Collins

Jag,
Was wondering if you run your effects directly into your head, or if you have some sort of effects loop input?If I recall you use a 3 channel head,im assuming you have them ..clean.. distortion...effects? maybe i just answered my own question. Also,would love a Rig run down...with some pics if possible. Those Kramer's are hard to find man!


----------



## BillyBlurst

JTANNA said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Any guitar talk you feel like having, i'm in!
> 
> jT


Hey, Jag. I know this is a basic question, but what sort of distortion do you use most often?

Also, can I talk bass? That's my wheelhouse.


----------



## Myke

Jag - you said earlier you don't play downtuned live? So you're in Standard E / Drop D for everything up there?

Also - I'm dying for a live-rig walk-thru... You're using a loop-switcher? how big's the rack? what's in it? what controllers? DETAILS!


----------



## hollowbody

Will you guys every reunite with Edwin? I loved the old IME, but I feel like both IME and Edwin saw their careers take a turn for the worse after you parted ways. Is it something irrevocable like The Smiths, or is there a chance of this happening?


----------



## JTANNA

hey manny! the black strat is set up with DR 10-52, 6105 frets, anderson H2 with texas specials.... the neck was actually made from the original SRV template I was shown in the Custom Shop. Smaller than the production SRV but still kind of 62ish. Not sure of the weight of the body but its nothing special... im not very picky about weight or anything so I dont keep track.


----------



## Burninator

Man you really do like keeping us in suspense when it comes to your new setup don't you


----------



## patdavies

SRSLY. Spill the beans Jag. What amp are you playing live these days?


----------



## bagpipe

Did everyone from the Jag Tanna fanclub just become a new member?


----------



## quikfingers

What's the problem? He started the thread, so obviously Jag fans would reply?


----------



## JTANNA

Rob Pittman said:


> Sweet! Well, how about a rig rundown from the recent shows to start?


good idea! lets start there. so, keep in mind that the rig changed the day after the shows. it was thrown together quickly just to make it through in one piece! lol! already on to some new concepts... So here it is for now!

Here"s the pedalboard/amp set-up

Guitar -> Boss TU-2 Tuner -> VOX JS Big Bad Wah ->

UNIT 1 OF VOODOO LABS PEDAL SWITCHER INPUT
Channel 1 -Original Digitech Whammy 
Channel2 - MXR EVH PHASER - 
Channel 3 - MXR/CAE Boost/Line Driver 
Channel 4 - Voodoo Labs Sparkle Drive

UNIT ONE OF VOODOO LABS PEDAL SWITCHER OUTPUT FEEDS UNIT 2 VOODOO LABS PEDAL SWITCHER INPUT 
Channel 1 - Open 
Channel 2 - Open 
Channel 3 BOSS CE-2 Chorus 
Channel 4 BOSS PN-2 Tremolo
Boss fv500 volume pedal

UNIT 2 VOODOO LABS PEDAL SWITCHER OUTPUT _---> 
Radial Engineering JD7 - the signal is then split off and feeds FOH a direct signal and the other side goes to the amps

EVH 5150iii ( with an ALESIS Quadraverb in the FX LOOP for Delays and a leslie type patch) 
2 RANDALL RV412BP Cabinets.
Naylor Superdrive 60
Budda 2x12 Cabinet

Im not too picky about all of the pedals and just love swapping them in and out to keep it interesting. I usually have different fuzzes available as well but we just ran out of time and didnt include them. Basically the rig was being put together from scratch in the couple of rehearsals just before the shows. Mad scramble! After the first night we had to track down some dodgy cables and some hum from the floor lighting... By the second night it was silent! So have a look and we'll talk further!


----------



## JTANNA

bagpipe said:


> Did everyone from the Jag Tanna fanclub just become a new member?


Actually, I was asked to do so in about a hundred emails. I like this site a lot and continually visit it, and really like the people who run it. Is it such a bad thing to try and get as many players as possible involved in supporting it? I can easily continue through my own channels, but more people need to know about this community and I want them to support it.


----------



## JTANNA

quikfingers said:


> What's the problem? He started the thread, so obviously Jag fans would reply?


Nice! I was going to do something like this on my own blog but as i mentioned earlier, i just want people to come here and support this site. If they are players and interested in this kind of stuff, lets get them here so the site continues doing what it does!


----------



## Intrepid

bagpipe said:


> Did everyone from the Jag Tanna fanclub just become a new member?


That's what I thought at first but I figure if we get new members that want to participate on a regular basis then it is fine with me. I assume that IME must have a website or Facebook that announced he would be on GC today. I'm always open to new musical ideas and to learn something new everyday. Now I'm going to check out some more youtube of this Band. Some stuff is pretty darned good.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

JTANNA said:


> Actually, I was asked to do so in about a hundred emails. I like this site a lot and continually visit it, and really like the people who run it. Is it such a bad thing to try and get as many players as possible involved in supporting it? I can easily continue through my own channels, but more people need to know about this community and I want them to support it.


Its called the Band Lounge so that's what it is here for.


----------



## Intrepid

JTANNA said:


> Just some guy.....


We must have been typing at the same time. See my post #29. Now I know.


----------



## JTANNA

Burninator said:


> Man you really do like keeping us in suspense when it comes to your new setup don't you


ha! No! Sorry it took some time but im in the middle of a ton of stuff! GC asked me to stop procrastinating and start it already! Just got back in. I posted the rig run down that I used for the shows.... Have a look!


----------



## JTANNA

Intrepid said:


> That's what I thought at first but I figure if we get new members that want to participate on a regular basis then it is fine with me. I assume that IME must have a website or Facebook that announced he would be on GC today. I'm always open to new musical ideas and to learn something new everyday. Now I'm going to check out some more youtube of this Band. Some stuff is pretty darned good.


Thanks Intrepid! Guitar playing is all about a never ending quest for information and no matter what level your craft is at, or whatever success you have, its a two way street. Talking to one another is the best way to explore and I learn something everyday from the players I talk to.... Ive been a member here long enough to say that shutting the door to the curious is counter productive (as long as they arent jackasses! Lol!) and actually bad for the site. If somebody isnt interested in this thread, just move on as there are about a billion other ones on here to enjoy! Not to mention, some of the players that do follow me are kick-ass in their own right and deserve to be here!


----------



## JTANNA

Intrepid said:


> We must have been typing at the same time. See my post #29. Now I know.


All good sir!


----------



## bagpipe

bagpipe said:


> Did everyone from the Jag Tanna fanclub just become a new member?





JTANNA said:


> Actually, I was asked to do so in about a hundred emails. I like this site a lot and continually visit it, and really like the people who run it. Is it such a bad thing to try and get as many players as possible involved in supporting it? I can easily continue through my own channels, but more people need to know about this community and I want them to support it.


Sorry, I was being a wiseass. I was just pointing out how many new members showed up since Jag Tanna started the thread. The more GC members, the better.

Actually, I have a question for Jag Tanna: do you remember a documentary that aired on TV about a 2 man band from the US somewhere ( a bald drummer/singer and a guitarist). I'm sure they traveled to Toronto to record with Jag Tanna. Sounded like they had a lot of record company interest. Never heard of them again and wondered what happened to them?


----------



## JTANNA

Myke said:


> Jag - you said earlier you don't play downtuned live? So you're in Standard E / Drop D for everything up there?
> 
> Also - I'm dying for a live-rig walk-thru... You're using a loop-switcher? how big's the rack? what's in it? what controllers? DETAILS!


Ha! Everything is standard tuning with some dropped D (i love dropped D even for songs not in D! Some beautiful chords to be had!). I posted the full rig from the shows in an earlier post so have a quick look and youll get a good idea of where I was at!). The rig was a mish mash of stuff and I ended up not using any of my old racks and cases. I only ever use some delay in the loop so no real need for anything too big. I have some new concepts for rigs im onto currently which will streamline everything. Im getting a little tired of the tap dance so its time to try out some new things to simplify the job of covering so much material live....


----------



## JTANNA

bagpipe said:


> Sorry, I was being a wiseass. I was just pointing out how many new members showed up since Jag Tanna started the thread. The more GC members, the better.
> 
> Actually, I have a question for Jag Tanna: do you remember a documentary that aired on TV about a 2 man band from the US somewhere ( a bald drummer/singer and a guitarist). I'm sure they traveled to Toronto to record with Jag Tanna. Sounded like they had a lot of record company interest. Never heard of them again and wondered what happened to them?


Thats the spirit! Its all good! Actually, that was a documentary series I produced called "The Rawside Of...." and that band was called Gracer. I have no idea what happened to them and I lost touch. They were really good guys and I wanted it to work for them!


----------



## JTANNA

BillyBlurst said:


> Hey, Jag. I know this is a basic question, but what sort of distortion do you use most often?
> 
> Also, can I talk bass? That's my wheelhouse.


Im hot and cold in the distortion department. I would say that 99% of my gain is amp based and I only kick on some boost for certain runs where I need a bit of glue. Im not even picky about brands, ill use anything as long as it doesnt destroy the integrity of my main tone. That being said, im really digging two new Pigtronix dist/fuzz pedals i have, and will be putting them to good use on the next track!

As for bass... Well i guess anything goes but guaranteed my answers will be entirely uninformed and way off!


----------



## JTANNA

Jondog said:


> Jag! Had the pleasure of being at the Sound Academy the first night. Congrats! Awesome show, my buddy and I are still talking about how great the show was, had lots of fresh energy feel to it. I REALLY want to know what rig your running on We Got The Love? That opening riff is awesome, guitar sounds so thick and biting.


Thanks for coming! For WGTL its the same as always for recording... Black strat into naylor. Thats it. Although for the solo it was Plexi and Fuzz Face. I posted the live rig on here as well and I was just using channel 2 straight up for the whole song.


----------



## Burninator

JTANNA said:


> ha! No! Sorry it took some time but im in the middle of a ton of stuff! GC asked me to stop procrastinating and start it already! Just got back in. I posted the rig run down that I used for the shows.... Have a look!


I know you're a busy man...I'd hate to think all the pestering is keeping you from working on the new tunes, but you're just so damn accessible!! Will the 5150 be a part of the new concept you're working on? I only ask cause I'm looking for a new amp and while I don't intend on ripping off your sound, it has been a big part of my playing and there happens to be a few of them in my neck of the woods to try out...thanks


----------



## hardasmum

JTANNA said:


> bagpipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did everyone from the Jag Tanna fanclub just become a new member?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was asked to do so in about a hundred emails. I like this site a lot and continually visit it, and really like the people who run it. Is it such a bad thing to try and get as many players as possible involved in supporting it? I can easily continue through my own channels, but more people need to know about this community and I want them to support it.
Click to expand...

I didn't read any malice into Bagpipe's comment. It's true, seemingly within minutes this thread grew like crazy with new members. I thought the same thing and thought it was funny.

Welcome aboard all.


----------



## JTANNA

hardasmum said:


> I didn't read any malice into Bagpipe's comment. It's true, seemingly within minutes this thread grew like crazy with new members. I thought the same thing and thought it was funny.
> 
> Welcome aboard all.


Awesome! I wasnt reading it as anything malicious either but thought I would at least respond in some way!


----------



## JTANNA

Burninator said:


> I know you're a busy man...I'd hate to think all the pestering is keeping you from working on the new tunes, but you're just so damn accessible!! Will the 5150 be a part of the new concept you're working on? I only ask cause I'm looking for a new amp and while I don't intend on ripping off your sound, it has been a big part of my playing and there happens to be a few of them in my neck of the woods to try out...thanks


Definitely sticking with the 5150iii. It just plain works and seems to match my hands a bit better than some of my other amps. It's a pretty immediate sounding amp and the only drawback being it reveals all of my mistakes! Lol! i found that I have to pay a little more attention to how I go about things to get it to be smooth. This is a good thing! I spend a ton of time on the clean channel of this amp, its great because I can get dirt and sag out of it and not just be stuck with hyper clean... I just back my volume on the gtr down and it cleans right up. Im pretty happy playing through most things, or should I say "i can learn to be happy" through most amps with a bit of adjustment... But this amp actually makes me _want_ to play all the time. A really good thing in an amp. 100% up to how you play though, how hard you attack, rhythm style etc. This one just works for what I try to do and doesnt give me an excuse when I suck too bad!


----------



## hollowbody

Thanks for all the info! It's always interesting to hear what the pros are doing. It's hilarious how much we all go spending on boutique effects and stuff and here you are using MXR stuff and whatever else you find available. It's a refreshing reminder to us to rely on our ears and not on our eyes 

Look forward to hearing more new stuff. I like the new track, though I kinda lost track of IME after Blue Green Orange.


----------



## Myke

*End of the chain...*



JTANNA said:


> UNIT 2 VOODOO LABS PEDAL SWITCHER OUTPUT _--->
> Radial Engineering JD7 - the signal is then split off and feeds FOH a direct signal and the other side goes to the amps
> 
> EVH 5150iii ( with an ALESIS Quadraverb in the FX LOOP for Delays and a leslie type patch)
> 2 RANDALL RV412BP Cabinets.
> Naylor Superdrive 60
> Budda 2x12 Cabinet


Hold up - how you control which amp is hot? 

Also - sending PCs to the Quadra? And I guess you have volume pedal for adding it to the mix?


----------



## Manny Williams

JTANNA said:


> Im getting a little tired of the tap dance so its time to try out some new things to simplify the job of covering so much material live....


Have you looked into Amplitube or GuitarRig? If you have tried them what are your thoughts of tone and response compared to real amps? Thank you for the run down on the Strat.


(My show airing Tuesday on The Weather Channel-Manny Williams)


----------



## Sonicmyst

Manny: I built a rig inside Amplitube 2. I swear by it when tracking in the studio. It's just amazing how when you're running distortion and you back off on the volume on the guitar, it cleans up like a tube amp does. I was talking to Jag last week about Amplitube. I am hooked. 

Live is different though - all tube, MIDI and racks. I only lack a Budda 2x12 now. *hint hint*


----------



## Burninator

Sonicmyst said:


> I only lack a Budda 2x12 now. *hint hint*


Hey I know a guy....I only wish I could afford his Plexi


----------



## Sonicmyst

Burninator said:


> Hey I know a guy....I only wish I could afford his Plexi


Hahaha! I know, eh??


----------



## Manny Williams

Sonicmyst said:


> Manny: I built a rig inside Amplitube 2. I swear by it when tracking in the studio. It's just amazing how when you're running distortion and you back off on the volume on the guitar, it cleans up like a tube amp does. I was talking to Jag last week about Amplitube. I am hooked.
> 
> Live is different though - all tube, MIDI and racks. I only lack a Budda 2x12 now. *hint hint*


I travel a lot now and was thinking this might solve some of the luggage issues I have.


----------



## Sonicmyst

Manny Williams said:


> I travel a lot now and was thinking this might solve some of the luggage issues I have.


I have never tried running Amplitube live but technically, I have all the stuff to do it. Hmm. I can use my MacBook Pro, FCB 1010 MIDI Footswitcher and my M-Audio breakout box. Hmmm... 

What a quick setup and tear-down THAT would be!

Jag, do you ever see yourself going this way live?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sonicmyst said:


> I have never tried running Amplitube live but technically, I have all the stuff to do it. Hmm. I can use my MacBook Pro, FCB 1010 MIDI Footswitcher and my M-Audio breakout box. Hmmm...
> 
> What a quick setup and tear-down THAT would be!
> 
> Jag, do you ever see yourself going this way live?


An interesting concept for sure


----------



## JTANNA

hollowbody said:


> Thanks for all the info! It's always interesting to hear what the pros are doing. It's hilarious how much we all go spending on boutique effects and stuff and here you are using MXR stuff and whatever else you find available. It's a refreshing reminder to us to rely on our ears and not on our eyes
> 
> Look forward to hearing more new stuff. I like the new track, though I kinda lost track of IME after Blue Green Orange.


Exactly. Really its all about finding the right guitar and the right amp that just lets you get the job done! Pedals are just flavors that you hope do not get in the way with what you are trying to say, or muffle your 'personal' tone in any way. If you think about it, we all basically use the same stuff, be it arenas or living rooms, (who doesnt own some mxr or boss pedals!? Lol!) and in the end it doesnt really matter about having the latest and greatest gear, its about shutting up and just playing your guitar and saying something to your audience. Cheers!


----------



## JTANNA

Myke said:


> Hold up - how you control which amp is hot?
> 
> Also - sending PCs to the Quadra? And I guess you have volume pedal for adding it to the mix?


All amps are on all the time. One runs my satellite cab which is positioned to my immediate front right. (i use it to fill little sonic holes on my side of the stage and to shoot across to center stage). The direct JD7 feed is just to have a clean DI for recording in addition to the mics. Quadra is in loop (via a line mixer to put it in parallel) just for delays. Hunk of junk really but it was laying around.....


----------



## JTANNA

Manny Williams said:


> Have you looked into Amplitube or GuitarRig? If you have tried them what are your thoughts of tone and response compared to real amps? Thank you for the run down on the Strat.
> 
> 
> (My show airing Tuesday on The Weather Channel-Manny Williams)



Im basically into using anything that works for whatever situation im in. I do a ton of direct recording and think Ive come up with some really neat ways to fool the ear into not hearing it as such. It all comes down to how you tweak them. I record a ton as well direct in with must pedals and no amp sims. I find it best to layer combinations of amp and direct so the direct isnt so naked and I do it on just about every song. It changes the 'depth' of your parts spatially, front to back, if that makes any sense, giving each part a bit more of its own space that isnt limited to just left and right in the mix.


----------



## JTANNA

Sonicmyst said:


> Manny: I built a rig inside Amplitube 2. I swear by it when tracking in the studio. It's just amazing how when you're running distortion and you back off on the volume on the guitar, it cleans up like a tube amp does. I was talking to Jag last week about Amplitube. I am hooked.
> 
> Live is different though - all tube, MIDI and racks. I only lack a Budda 2x12 now. *hint hint*


Theres a stigma attached to recording direct and I do understand it, but used as a tool to keep a recording moving forward and getting finished, its a great thing. its a lot of fun to integrate into your kit, although it can make you lazy in the quest for tone (which to me is a really big part of the thrill!) I say go for whatever set up helps you make and enjoy music!


----------



## JTANNA

Sonicmyst said:


> I have never tried running Amplitube live but technically, I have all the stuff to do it. Hmm. I can use my MacBook Pro, FCB 1010 MIDI Footswitcher and my M-Audio breakout box. Hmmm...
> 
> What a quick setup and tear-down THAT would be!
> 
> Jag, do you ever see yourself going this way live?


No! Recording or jamming along at home is one thing, but at stage volumes, there is a huge difference. The way a killer tube amp starts to breathe and come to life as you open it up is really special and its what separates great amps from average amps. Im not a tube snob at all but its so impossible to deny. There is a reason certain amps and pedals have been around for decades... Great is great, and as much as everybody tries to reinvent the wheel, its impossible to escape its roundness.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

JTANNA said:


> No! Recording or jamming along at home is one thing, but at stage volumes, there is a huge difference. The way a killer tube amp starts to breathe and come to life as you open it up is really special and its what separates great amps from average amps. Im not a tube snob at all but its so impossible to deny. There is a reason certain amps and pedals have been around for decades... Great is great, and as much as everybody tries to reinvent the wheel, its impossible to escape its roundness.


A key word, or words there is "stage volumes". A ton of us of course do not play out and at home just don't have the opportunity to crank. To me, there is just no comparison to a 4x12 being driven by a good tube amp, and I do mean "driven". So I would agree with you on that one Jag. If you can open them up, there is nothing to compare. Unfortunately some just don't have the space or for whatever reason can't do it.


----------



## JTANNA

GuitarsCanada said:


> A key word, or words there is "stage volumes". A ton of us of course do not play out and at home just don't have the opportunity to crank. To me, there is just no comparison to a 4x12 being driven by a good tube amp, and I do mean "driven". So I would agree with you on that one Jag. If you can open them up, there is nothing to compare. Unfortunately some just don't have the space or for whatever reason can't do it.


Definitely true! I rarely even plug into an amp around the house! If I had to, im just as happy playing through my computer as any amp lying around. I would plug into a toaster if it was convenient!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

JTANNA said:


> Definitely true! I rarely even plug into an amp around the house! If I had to, im just as happy playing through my computer as any amp lying around. I would plug into a toaster if it was convenient!


But that raises a question. If you are writing a song and in your head its "that sound". Does it matter if you can't replicate it at home, or wherever you may be while composing? Or is it strictly in the mind that you envision what it will sound like in the studio or in a live setting. I remember EVH saying the same thing, that he rarely ever plugged in around the house. But to me, if I was trying to write a song or something I might be trying to get that "sound" that's in my head


----------



## Guest

JTANNA said:


> .. its about shutting up and just playing your guitar and saying something to your audience. Cheers!


Made me think of this man.


----------



## Rob Pittman

Burninator said:


> I know you're a busy man...I'd hate to think all the pestering is keeping you from working on the new tunes, but you're just so damn accessible!! Will the 5150 be a part of the new concept you're working on? I only ask cause I'm looking for a new amp and while I don't intend on ripping off your sound, it has been a big part of my playing and there happens to be a few of them in my neck of the woods to try out...thanks


Whether Jag ends up using it or not, it's a stellar amp. I played one the other day through the matched cab and also through a Soldano box, and WOW. Crazy loud, but for a sensitive player it's got the potential to be very, very dynamic. Simple, no-bullshit operation too.


----------



## JTANNA

GuitarsCanada said:


> But that raises a question. If you are writing a song and in your head its "that sound". Does it matter if you can't replicate it at home, or wherever you may be while composing? Or is it strictly in the mind that you envision what it will sound like in the studio or in a live setting. I remember EVH saying the same thing, that he rarely ever plugged in around the house. But to me, if I was trying to write a song or something I might be trying to get that "sound" that's in my head


Good one. I tend to look at it this way: you dont write sounds, you write songs. At some point you just have to believe that when the time comes to record, you will know how to get the sound you need, so focus first on the most important thing, the song. Even when Im playing unplugged, I still hear the tone, even if its imaginary. I think after so many years of playing, my version of a dream tone just automatically superimposes itself... And when I go to record, of course I fall short everytime! Thats the fun part of recording (and slightly devastating as well)... Its all about the chase. When you've been in the basement or studio messing with tones for hours, at some point you have to realize that you haven't written anything. Took me a long time to figure that out... There's always time for tone later.


----------



## Burninator

Rob Pittman said:


> Whether Jag ends up using it or not, it's a stellar amp. I played one the other day through the matched cab and also through a Soldano box, and WOW. Crazy loud, but for a sensitive player it's got the potential to be very, very dynamic. Simple, no-bullshit operation too.


I like that you can get them in a 50w version as well....I won't be playing arenas or big venues any time soon! so 50w with a 2x12 is perfect...that way I can crank it in my basement (when the wife and kids are gona anyway) and still get that special tube feeling Jag was talking about  It looks like the 50s still have most of the same features too. They seem like pretty badass amps, add the fact that one of my fav players is into them, definitely gonna check one out.


----------



## BillyBlurst

hollowbody said:


> Will you guys every reunite with Edwin? I loved the old IME, but I feel like both IME and Edwin saw their careers take a turn for the worse after you parted ways. Is it something irrevocable like The Smiths, or is there a chance of this happening?


Pffft.

How about re-releases of Dig and Scenery and Fish with Brian on vocals?


----------



## BillyBlurst

hollowbody said:


> Thanks for all the info! It's always interesting to hear what the pros are doing. It's hilarious how much we all go spending on boutique effects and stuff and here you are using MXR stuff and whatever else you find available. It's a refreshing reminder to us to rely on our ears and not on our eyes
> 
> Look forward to hearing more new stuff. I like the new track, though I kinda lost track of IME after Blue Green Orange.


You should go pick-up a copy of The Quicksilver Meat Dream, then. That album's been my go-to opener for roadtrips since I first heard it.


----------



## BillyBlurst

I've recently fixed-up a Squier Bullet. Actually, it says 'Squier Bullet 1' on the headstock. Strat body, Tele neck, Gotoh tuners, 1 volume & 1 tone pot, Fender-stamped bridge saddles. I've been told that this stuff is all stock, and these were MIJ's from the mid-'80s. I'm a tad aggressive on the trem, so I'm looking do either get a locking nut, behind-the-nut lock, or locking tuners. Any suggestions on which way to go?


----------



## hollowbody

BillyBlurst said:


> You should go pick-up a copy of The Quicksilver Meat Dream, then. That album's been my go-to opener for roadtrips since I first heard it.


I'll check it out. I haven't listened to anything from IME since Blue Green Orange until I heard the new track. I just didn't really dig BGO, even though I really tried to.

My cover band actually did Like The Sun off QMD for a while, though I hadn't heard the rest of it. Again, it was an ok tune, but no Not Quite Sonic. Who knows, though. Maybe my tastes have changed with the years.


----------



## Guest

@ BillyBlurst Nice Bullet! I'd go with the locker behind the nut.
I find a nut lock impedes fingering a bit on the first fret.


----------



## Peter Mancuso

First-time poster, long-time admirer....be gentle.

Where to begin...

Thanks for posting your rig set up for the two show's at the Academy! I caught Rain from the second night on youtube...man you NAILED IT!!! Although, it looked liked your feet were just as busy as your hands! I thought you had more MIDI controlled rack effects? Or was this a symptom of last minuteness? 

I am by no means a professional musician, or have had the time or money to mess around with tons of cool gear.....BUT....I always linked the rack mounts vs. pedals with the tube vs. state debate....I mean guitar amps start and end with tubes....the rest are impostures!! As for pedals I couldn't really say cuz I never used rack mounts and MIDI controllers etc....I mean for setting up presets with multiple effects it must be handy....as for quality though....?

Other thing is, how do you match the level output between your singles and humbucker during live gigs? have them balanced already by adjusting height on your guitar or by switching channels on your amps...or...magic. 

Have you retired the VoodooLabs Termolo for the PN-2?....such a killer little Boss!

Funny to see the Alesis in there...I had mentioned it before the gigs on your IME blog....apparently you had it buried in a closet somewhere lol....explain yourself?!?

I looked up those Randall cabs that you used and a mix of the warm and creamy vintage 30's with the heavy G12T's is an awesome combo...they must sound like a wall of pure thump behind you...especially driven hard by the EVHiii.

Wait wait wait!!! EVH called you in the studio while you were recording Dig...it made me feel giddy when I read it. Did he ask if his guitars were up to your standard.... or what?!?! 

On a completely different tip....what's your playing history? When did you start playing? Was it you or your bro that started first? Did you bother with any lessons? 

Wow, that was a ramble...sorry.

PeterM


----------



## JTANNA

Peter Mancuso said:


> First-time poster, long-time admirer....be gentle.
> 
> Where to begin...
> 
> Thanks for posting your rig set up for the two show's at the Academy! I caught Rain from the second night on youtube...man you NAILED IT!!! Although, it looked liked your feet were just as busy as your hands! I thought you had more MIDI controlled rack effects? Or was this a symptom of last minuteness?
> 
> I am by no means a professional musician, or have had the time or money to mess around with tons of cool gear.....BUT....I always linked the rack mounts vs. pedals with the tube vs. state debate....I mean guitar amps start and end with tubes....the rest are impostures!! As for pedals I couldn't really say cuz I never used rack mounts and MIDI controllers etc....I mean for setting up presets with multiple effects it must be handy....as for quality though....?
> 
> Other thing is, how do you match the level output between your singles and humbucker during live gigs? have them balanced already by adjusting height on your guitar or by switching channels on your amps...or...magic.
> 
> Have you retired the VoodooLabs Termolo for the PN-2?....such a killer little Boss!
> 
> Funny to see the Alesis in there...I had mentioned it before the gigs on your IME blog....apparently you had it buried in a closet somewhere lol....explain yourself?!?
> 
> I looked up those Randall cabs that you used and a mix of the warm and creamy vintage 30's with the heavy G12T's is an awesome combo...they must sound like a wall of pure thump behind you...especially driven hard by the EVHiii.
> 
> Wait wait wait!!! EVH called you in the studio while you were recording Dig...it made me feel giddy when I read it. Did he ask if his guitars were up to your standard.... or what?!?!
> 
> On a completely different tip....what's your playing history? When did you start playing? Was it you or your bro that started first? Did you bother with any lessons?
> 
> Wow, that was a ramble...sorry.
> 
> PeterM


No worries about the ramble! All good.... Ill just pick at it here and see if I cant answer a few things:

Yes, live the tap dance continues! Working on some solutions. It seemed a bit more simple many moons ago because I wasnt as concerned with really trying to represent the records as I am now. We are also playing for 2.5-3hrs and I want to make sure I mix it up. The other reason my feet are busy is that im improvising a lot of sound as well as with what im playing, so instant access to every sound available is important. Im just making it up as I go through a song usually and try to do it differently every show. Starting to realize that there is going to have to be a compromise between sonic improv and making my life a little easier.

There is no set way of doing anything regarding fx. I only use a rack delay (in parallel) and my signal doesnt pass through it directly. All of my pedals are in loopers and buffered to keep my signal as pure as possible... Thats the trick: even though a player has all this shit plugged in, the overall concept should always be guitar, cable, amp, cab. I have some new ways moving forward to bring it closer to that. The tube vs solid state debate, rack vs. Stomp box thing, will always be around but really it comes down to your hands and how you sound using what you have. I know guys who have awesome, expensive tastes in gear, and can talk really confidently about every aspect of it, but cant play their way out of a paper bag. On the other hand there are guys who just have an acoustic gtr and can rock your world. 

The balance of humbuckers and single coils is tricky. Im always aiming to have my hums sounds like a really smooth raunchy Paul through a plexi, and my singles sound like a Strat through a SuperReverb. So: Medium to medium hot hums so i can keep the gain on the amp lower, then when I switch to a vintage single coil with low to medium output, it cleans up nicely and im in strat heaven.

Ive always had the pn2 and find it does one thing well. For sweeter trem tones im really big on my new Pigtronix trem. Total Sweetness. And dont make fun of my Alesis! I only used it because it already had my presets in it from 10 years ago! I still have to punch the top of it the odd time to get it to stop buzzing.... Currently shopping. Cabs: in love with my new Randalls. ive always mixed my speakers so I have both vintage output and something that can handle a bit more bottom with clarity when I do my slapping/popping stuff. i usually fart out the cabs with my cleaner sound when its just 25s or 30s... Randall got it right. im working on some custom cabs now and cant wait.

Yeah Eddie called, epic fail on my part and I totally shit the bed. My tech on that was Eddies tech and friend for years and years and he was the connection for getting me one of Eddies to use... So they were together and played a little joke on me. I still remember that voice like it happened yesterday "JAG, how the guitars working out!".... Had to sit down. I'll take a mulligan on that one. My standards!? Sacrilege! I didnt have any at that point! 51 hail marys, 50 our fathers for you.....

I started drums when I was about 12. Ukelele by 13 and moved to guitar by 14. Chris took over drums while I was experimenting with Ukelele riffs and got pretty good. Dad said I couldnt make a living on the Uke so gave me his guitar... His '62 es335. Still have it.... And the ukelele.

Holy crap.... I need a nap. Thanks man!


----------



## Solaceguitars

Hey Jag, what are you listening to these days?


----------



## Peter Mancuso

Wake-up!!!

Wicked answer man, and thanks for taking the time you must be super busy with your gear sale, conjuring a new rig....and oww yeah that reunion thing as well....i'll go on until you get sick of me, or need another nap!

Man I think I listened to those Hagar albums until I was Black and Blue! I never really tried to lift any eddies stuff...just listen with my balls in my throat....did you see any clips from their reunion....fuck i hate to say it but shoulda never happened....Roth is a joke.....but Eddies tone and work during songs is fucking great...although his eruption/cathedral solo finally needs a rest and he needs something new....when he plays it there is just no soul in it...have you seen or have that VH gig from 198?....Live without a Net or something...had it on VHS...10 minute solo...just...just...tears!!...back to gear...

One of the main reasons you inspire me so much with your live play is that while you're steadily on and off the fx, you stay true to your tone...the way I see it 3 things effect tone the most....strings, pickups, and amps/speakers....and of course the fourth intangible...FINGERSSS. Just fucking plug in and play and say something! But you've managed to bridge that gap between killer tone, and enough effects to say something a little different along the way. That being said, I never messed with the Pigtronix, but in the world of octaves...have you ever got your hands on an E-H POG...organ anyone???...As for the Alesis, well if it ain't totally broke.... I hear Line 6 make some good racks and TC Electronics are suppose to make good delay racks...if you are The Edge inclined...

As for humbucker balancing...The Duncan SH-55 is by no means a hot pick-up and I thought Rio singles would help balance that....but I just can't get it going...although my amp at the moment really isn't worth mentioning. My idea was to try and build a guitar that could come near to emulate a bit of McLaughlin in his Mahavishnu days and...yes... of course...that sweet start heaven. Maybe a wrong combination. Anyhow, I thought playing live you may be switching channels or rolling off the volume, or a bit of both, to go from clean to gain....?

Funny you should say you started with drums...I tend to listen to the drums on a track just as much or more than the guitar! Where would we be without rhythm??? May dad was more worried about slamming my guitar over my head and having me learn the accordion...gotta love it though! Was your dad a musician or just a fan? With a guitar like that, I mean the guy must have been a player. Those early es335's are like no other.... so dreammmmy! Glad to hear you are holding on to that one.

I need to eat something now!


----------



## ed2000

GuitarsCanada said:


> Jag is the lead guitar player for Canadian band I Mother Earth


One Earth Mother???

Sorry, stuck in the pre disco era.


Ed (plain clothes hippy)


----------



## Robert1950

I Mother Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




ed2000 said:


> One Earth Mother???
> 
> Sorry, stuck in the pre disco era.
> 
> 
> Ed (plain clothes hippy)


----------



## Burninator

We're not seriously letting this thread die here are we?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The Jag is probably on the road again


----------



## Burninator

I've been pestering The Jag (I'm down with adding The in front of his name....all epic guitarists should have it as far as I'm concerned ) via email lately and know he's busy-in the studio, which is music to my ears- so I didn't want to be the guy to keep asking stuff on the forum! I imagine he'll check the board out eventually when he comes up for air


----------



## JTANNA

Burninator said:


> I've been pestering The Jag (I'm down with adding The in front of his name....all epic guitarists should have it as far as I'm concerned ) via email lately and know he's busy-in the studio, which is music to my ears- so I didn't want to be the guy to keep asking stuff on the forum! I imagine he'll check the board out eventually when he comes up for air



Ha! Im around but get sidetracked often! Too many things going on.... Sometimes i wonder if im actually accomplishing anything at all... Spinning wheels.


----------



## Harold Collins

Jag, any new pieces you'll be adding to your rig for the upcoming mini-tour?


----------



## Harold Collins

Also, with all the jumping around you do, have you ever considered playing wireless, or have you ever? If you have, is there a reason you don't now? does it change your tone at all?


----------



## Burninator

Heres one for you Jag...that is if you are still lurking about: Do you use all of the Pigtronix pedals that their website says you do? I'm quite curious what you think about the disnortion and fat drives in particular as you might have an idea how they'd sound with I dunno....a plexi for instance  The philosophers tone looks (and sounds) pretty kick ass too...thanks

M


----------



## doriangrey

Jag, I just discovered this thread and I think it is so awesome that you are on here!!!  I've spent many many hours listening to and playing along with IME albums...I love your tone - you have an original sound of your own, which is a special thing to achieve... thanks for the rig rundown...I'd love to see some amp settings (I think eq'ing the amp is an area where many guitar players think they know what they're doing but get lost in the mix when the whole band fires up) It's been fun reading your posts - I like what you said about recording and 'the chase'  Hope you come out to Vancouver soon...and looking forward to more posts from you...cheers!


----------



## MikeM

Hello fello Jag Freaks. Take a look at my IME guitar covers. Thanks!

200907Emerge - YouTube


----------



## Burninator

Nice work man. What setup did you use for recording these? I've been toying with doing something like that myself....kinda simple when it comes to tech stuff tho


----------



## doriangrey

nice work man! you got his tone going on too...did you mic an amp or go direct?


----------



## MikeM

Thanks Guys! I wouldn't go so far as comparing tones. Jag's a tone master ... I'm just having a good time. 

It's all direct into PT. It's just easier, faster, and quieter.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Jag has been busy

View attachment 1152


----------



## prodigal_son

Many pro players are converting to these Fractal Audio units, eh? Yet another convert I see. 

Funny to see a totally racked out system in today's world of 10,000 pedals. Post THIS pic in the "Let's See Your Pedal Boards" thread.


----------



## doriangrey

maybe a dumb question but why would he need an axe fx if he has a EVH head? Maybe just using the axe fx for effects?


----------



## Budda

doriangrey said:


> maybe a dumb question but why would he need an axe fx if he has a EVH head? Maybe just using the axe fx for effects?


That's exactly why. I spy that he has two - the II and the Ultra if my eyes don't deceive me.

When you have someone who can move all that for you, power to you .

PS: Jag, I see lots of tweets about IME on Twitteer .


----------



## doriangrey

It's been a long time since we've heard from Jag...looks like IME is playing in Peterborough, ON in a couple of weeks and then no shows until Vancouver in November


----------



## Alex

doriangrey said:


> maybe a dumb question but why would he need an axe fx if he has a EVH head? Maybe just using the axe fx for effects?


The F/X in the unit are incredible. I use the Amps/Cabs simulators but the f/x alone could be worth the price of admission...great unit


----------



## doriangrey

Where is Jag? You out there man? This was a very intriguing thread but no activity for many months


----------



## Budda

doriangrey said:


> Where is Jag? You out there man? This was a very intriguing thread but no activity for many months


My guess is he's hard at work!


----------



## doriangrey

still hoping Jag will come back here someday... =o/


----------



## ezcomes

Jag posted this week about his set-up...i'm sure most of us here are as interested as i was...cool write up!

http://imotherearth.ca/openmouth/?p=203


----------



## Solaceguitars

Wow! thanks for the link It was actually this thread that made me sign into GC years ago...come back and geek out with us Jag

oh,.. and Vancouver told me to tell you that they miss you guys.


----------



## Welladjusted

Jag, you and the boys killed it this weekend in Hamilton. Really great performance, and it sounded great. Come back anytime!


----------



## Moosehead

Saw IME a week and a half ago at Canal days in Port Colborne. Don't know why it's taken me 20 F'n years to see these guys.

They ripped it up pretty good.:sSig_goodjob2: 

And that guitar tone, my god, has to be the fattest tone I've ever heard out of a strat.


----------



## Peter Mancuso

Not sure if you're still on this thread but since it's Tuesday let's talk Tele's. What are your thoughts on them? Do you own one? I've always wanted to get my hands on an early 60's (in my dreams) but I like having both kidneys so I heard the Baja series is getting really good reviews...have you played on or heard one of them?


----------



## LexxM3

These thread reincarnations are hilarious. Yap, it is Tuesday ... almost TWO YEARS LATER! LOL

I had this friend in kindergarten, Martin. Haven't talked to him in 45 years, but I think I'll call him up tonight and ask how last night went ...


----------



## NB_Terry

I'll be seeing IME in Fredericton. Very much looking forward to it.


----------

